# Nach Boot von Windows 7 werden USB Tastatur und Maus nicht mehr erkannt



## marinik1 (28. Dezember 2015)

Meine über USB angeschlossene Tastatur und Maus reagieren nicht mehr sobald Windows 7 Home Premium x64 bootet.  Im BIOS funktionieren beide einwandfrei und werden auch vom Mainboard erkannt.

Mein System: 
MSI Z170-A Pro
i5 6600k
Ripjaws 4 Blue K2 8 GB 3000 MHz
Sapphire 280 x
Festplatte weiß ich nicht genau


----------



## DasWurmi (28. Dezember 2015)

Wie lange hast du das Problem schon ? Sind deine USB-Treiber auf dem neuesten Stand ?


----------



## marinik1 (28. Dezember 2015)

Das Problem hab ich seit 20 min.

Ja die müssten auf dem Aktuellen stand sein aber nachprüfen kann ich es nicht weil ich mich bei Windows ohne Tastatur nicht anmelden kann


----------



## DasWurmi (28. Dezember 2015)

Ahja, is ja auch nett ^^.  Hast du keine Tastatur mit dem "alten" Anschluss zur Hand ?


----------



## marinik1 (28. Dezember 2015)

Ne hab leider grad keine mit nem PS 2 Anschluss da.

Woran kann das denn liegen das die nur im BIOS funktionieren?


----------



## DasWurmi (28. Dezember 2015)

Wenn ich das wüsste würd ich´s dir sagen ... 
Wenn sie im Bios gehen, dann funktionieren die 2 zumindest schonmal. 
Hört sich also eher so an als ob etwas im Windows zerschossen wäre.
Bin da aber leider kein Experte.


----------



## marinik1 (28. Dezember 2015)

OK aber trotzdem schon mal danke


----------



## the_swiss (28. Dezember 2015)

Wie sieht es im Windows Geräte-Manager aus? Natürlich nur, wenn du dort hin kommst.

Ansonsten kann es auch sein, dass du sie im BIOS deaktiviert hast, vielleicht da noch mal nachschauen.


----------



## type_o (28. Dezember 2015)

Im BIOS prüfen ob USB aktiv is!!! 
Vllt noch eine System-Reperatur durchführen.


----------



## marinik1 (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich kann von Windows nichts nutzen im Abgesicherte Modus funktionieren die auch nicht.

Im BIOS ist der USB manager und alles andere auf der Einstellung enable.

Könnte es sein das man XMP aktivieren muss?


----------



## marinik1 (28. Dezember 2015)

Wie kann ich eine System Reparatur machen?


----------



## type_o (28. Dezember 2015)

XMP is die Einstellung des RAM! 
Lade doch mal Default-Settings im Bios! Vllt geht es ja dann! 
Ich tippe aber auf defekte WINDOOF-Treiber für USB! 
ODER, steck die Geräte mal in einen anderen Port!


----------



## the_swiss (28. Dezember 2015)

Probiere mal, dir ein Linux Live System zu erstellen, und davon zu booten. Wenn es da funktioniert, liegt es am Windows, wenn nicht, liegt es am BIOS.

Dafür nimmst du einen USB-Stick (glaube mind. 4GB), dieses Programm: Linux Live USB Creator - Download - CHIP und dazu eine Linux-Distribution wie die hier: Linux Mint 'Rosa' Cinnamon (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP oder Ubuntu, je nach Lust. Die Wahl der Distribution ist hierfür aber egal. Das kannst du natürlich alles auf einem Zweit-PC machen.


----------



## marinik1 (28. Dezember 2015)

Die anderen Ports gehen auch nicht

Mit dem zurück setzten probieren ich grad mal aus


----------



## marinik1 (28. Dezember 2015)

@the Swiss danke werde ich machen komme aber erst morgen an einen 2 Computer


----------



## marinik1 (29. Dezember 2015)

Also die Standardeinstellungen bringen auch keine Besserung aber in Linux funktioniert die Maus ebenso wie die Tastatur


----------



## Freakless08 (29. Dezember 2015)

Da hast du wohl die Treiber irgendwie geschrottet. Lade dir die Mainboard Treiber vom Hersteller runter und installiere diese neu.


----------



## marinik1 (29. Dezember 2015)

OK mach ich aber liegt das Problem nicht eher bei Windows wenn Maus und Tastatur im BIOS und in Linux funktionieren?


----------



## marinik1 (29. Dezember 2015)

Mir fällt grad auf das ich die Treiber gatnicht neu Installieren kann weil Linux keine .exe dateien ausführt und auf Windows hab ich ja grad keinen Zugriff


----------



## the_swiss (29. Dezember 2015)

Dann wirst du wohl Windows neuinstallieren müssen, da hat es die Treiber wohl geschrottet. Die Daten solltest du aber über das Linux einfach kopieren können, dafür ist ein Linux-Live-System sehr praktisch.


----------



## marinik1 (29. Dezember 2015)

Ja danke für eure Hilfe hab das problematisch jetzt durch neu Installation von Windows gelöst


----------



## the_swiss (30. Dezember 2015)

Freut mich, dann viel Spass


----------

